# OT- Model Car Collector and his Website



## david-5877 (Mar 14, 2000)

Does anyone out there know the guy who has the website that list all the unbuilt model car kits he has and their manufacturer and year produced.

thanks


----------



## david-5877 (Mar 14, 2000)

I found the site I was looking for, it is http://www.showrods.com/


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

WOW...this is hardly OT.....this guy has a great compilation of built-ups! Thanks for sharing this one, David!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey Duck, and David, I've been looking at that site for two day now and there are some great things are on there. And I ain't even a "car" guy !!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Yeah I agree, Dabbler. I just skimmed the surface. There is PLENTY there to check out. Lots of cool custom stuff and it is a very interesting site.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Have you checked out the pics of EVERY showrod ever released??? 

Chris.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

To whom is the question directed? 
If it is me, I don't know how many have been built so I don't know if I saw them all ?? However, I've seen a lot more than I ever expected to.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Dabs. It was a general question. Obviously you're feeling guilty over your secret model car obsession....
There's 275 different showrod kits listed in the Showroom. There's pics of all the box art!! There's great stuff over on the Tom Daniel site as well.

Chris.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

275 ? ? ? I think I just saw them all ...?  
Secret model car obsession ? Naw, not me, just...ah,...curious. Yeah, that's it, curious.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Be careful Dabs- showcars are addictive!!
Come over to the dark side......

Chris.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Naw, their pretty but no thanks. Sort of like the Outback, nice to look at but wouldn't want to live their !! MONSTERS is it !!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

.....and a monster in a hotrod is outta control!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I couldn't have put it better myself DF!!!

Chris.


----------

